# Short draw length evals



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm a short armed freak myself. so i know the hassle it can be. when everyone is talking about 300+ fps we just dream of the 280's. i gave up on speed for the longest time being the only way i could get speed was by sacrificeing accuracy and shoot sub 6 inch brace heights. 2 years ago i found the perfect bow for me. i consider myself an all around archer and try to participate in as many variations of the sport as possible my 3 favorites are 
3d in the summer hunting in the fall and spots all winter. and the bow i chose works out great for each one of those very different games. i shoot a hoyt protec with 26.5 inch spiral cams and xt2000 limbs. the specs are very nice 37.5" ATA 7.5 inch brace height with a deflexed riser. all these combined make for a very accurate bow. great for spot shooting not too long to hunt with and with the spirals i get plenty of speed. i shoot a 288 grain arrow at 51 pounds for 3d and it chronos right at 290 i couln't even get that speed out of my old LX with 6.5 inch brace.

hands down it is the best bow i have ever owned and i've owned a ton of bows over the years. i have 1 target colored bow that i use for spots and 3d and one of the same exact set up that i use to hunt. 

it's just a crying shame that hoyt disconinued the protec and the spiral cams this year makes me very happy to know that i have 2 brand new ones as of last year. they won't be going anywhere anytime soon i can ussure you of that

i hope this is what you were asking for when you asked for short draw evaluations.

good luck
dave


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

MidwestJ said:


> Requesting you all perform a short draw length evaluation for us short armed folks.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see some 26" DL's evaluated but if you were to do a 25" or 27" that'd be okay too.
> 
> Thanks


Please see the following thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=448956

We'd love to do a short draw length evaluation. The thought was to gear it more toward the women in this sport (as there is a shortage of evaluations on youth & women's bows). Suggestions and comments are welcome. Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I shoot a 2006 Bowtech Equalizer at 26.5" draw set at 56lbs. I shoot 2215 XX78's with a 125 Magnus Snuffer SS and get 228fps out of it. I know that seems slow but man does it shoot well. I would also like to hear about the Elite Ice SD if anyone has shot one of those. 

scott:slice:


----------



## bowhunterfl (Apr 6, 2006)

After testing several short draw length bows for my wife, she has a 25 " draw, we founds the best to be the Parker extreme ultra lite 31, by far the smoothest and fastest of short draw lengths, she pulls 42 Lbs. and the arrows smoke out of this bow, never tested through a chron. but is by far the best


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have around a 26" draw and have shot the McPherson EDGE and a Pearson Legend. At 26-1/2" draw, 64lbs and an arrow running around 360g....it has been clocked at around 262fps. Unfortunately, 26" is my better D/L..as 26-1/2" generates some real inconsistencies. But I'd bet it run around 255 with the shorter D/L and same arrow. These bows have the Hurricane cam, and it is found today on Pearson's Stealth. I do wonder if the Z-34 is similar, but don't own one. Still the Hurricane cam is right up my alley as far as valley goes....its a real huntin bow. I think that if I played around more I could break 260 again....but am its not worth it to me att.


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

i'm shooting a 27" draw length on my APA bows. i shoot both the X1 and X2. the X1 ibos at 353 and the X2 at 340. at my draw i'm getting 315 with the X2 with an arrow at 5.3 grains/lb of draw weight. the X2 is very quiet, forgiving and of course fast. the X1 does a bit better with numbers on the crono and does have a low brace height, that being said, the short brace is pretty much a moot point with a string suppressor installed (can be put on by APA at the factory). 

there are many great short draw bows out there that really smoke. the X-force, the elite's, bowtech, the iron mace, the APA's etc. '07 is a great year for us draw challenged folk. good luck to ya

cody


----------



## rubberhead (Nov 4, 2006)

I shoot a parker force multiplier at 66/67 lb with a 26ins draw.my arrows are radial X weave stl 300 at 28ins and an 85 grain point total arrow weight 368 grains at just over 275 fps (i know this is fast as my five year old said "I can't see it Dad")this bow shoots great for me it has a brace height of 6 1/4 but I think because I am short I fit the B height better?


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

I shoot an original Mathews Switchback it has a 7" bracehight 33" ATA 26.5 draw lenght 60lb draw weight and 80% letoff. With my Carbon Express CXL arrows at 307gr. I shoot 280fps. which is plenty fast enough for me to shoot 3-D and spots. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## The-Bowtech-man (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 27" Draw length

I shoot a 60# Bowtech Commander. (It's very easy to pull at 60lbs, much easier than most of the bows I have tried)

I use Carbon Express Maxima 150 arrows with two inch Quickspins. Arrow weight is 314 with a hundred grain tip. It shoots at 277 FPS.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm also a 27" draw. I had a 2004 Martin SlayR, nitrous cams, that was set at 27" and 53#. Shooting an IBO legal arrow (267 gr) it was doing 299fps. Same bow at 27.5" shot 308 fps.


----------



## MidwestJ (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies folks! Appreciated!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a 26 inch draw and for me Martin has always worked best all around . I have a new Cheetah and this bow is smooth and seems pretty fast. But, I have not ran a test on it .. You can also, go with the Nitrous A cams they flat out smoke .Or you can order a 60lb Leopard with the mini m-pro cam .. and you can have these for less money .. much less in some cases.. Just an All around better deal IMHO..


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Short draw length bows*

I have a draw length of 26" also. I have had PSEs, Hoyts, Alpines, Prolines, Bears, Jennings, and you name it. I have never had animal ask me how fast my arrow is flying. Getting my arrow flying well and my MUZZY broadheads shooting straight............I never measure speed but deer, BOAR, 3 types of Ram(one at about 40 yards away) and shooting fingers they all died! So I do not care about speed just as long as I can be accurate and put the arrow in the lungs.......all of them were pass throughs but one!!! and almost all the bows were at or under 50lbs!!!!!!


----------



## Gunfighter45 (Apr 12, 2007)

I shoot at 25inch draw, that has been my biggest problem finding a good hunting bow. I did not want a kids bow..... I'm a 43year old man, and draw length almost kept me outta the sport. I agree w/ Toxo, as far as speed.
If you look back a few years ago we were fighting to break 200 fps, now were talking almost 350fps. Its getting better and better all around for the Bow Industry. By the way I'm really happy w/ my Martin ShadowCat, and thats because of a great shop owner who knew what he was doing. His attention to detail and my needs were met w/ accuracy. Lets just hope more manufactures realize the need for more shorter adult draw length bows.....

Gunfighter45 :thumbs_up


----------



## keith b. conner (May 1, 2007)

*new member*

Hello, my name is keith b. conner and I am a recently retired california peace officer. I was trained by the fbi as a firearms instructor. i'm also a viet nam veteran, got into law enforcement after the war in 1975. I've hunted many times with scoped rifles, shotguns etc. I have a fireproof gun safe full of different types of firearms. However the firearms no longer get the juices flowing. although I am 63 years of age, I still work out regularly and I have 4 weight lifting trophies. So i have decided to try a completely different sport. as i no longer at my age feel like going back into the forest in the dead of winter, my goal is in attempting my luck at bowfishing. so i registered into this site, to study, read and learn but not to talk. I'm a short 5ft.7", 63 year old stocky ex-cop, ex-body builder with a draw length of 26.5 inch. as already mentioned, here to read, study and learn, but not to talk. at least not until i have some time under my belt. so to all of you out there , thanks for all of your experience and suggestions.


----------



## keith b. conner (May 1, 2007)

*don't misunderstand.*

from keith b. conner, my wife read what i said and took it to mean i did
not want to talk to anybody. not at all. what i meant was i have no expertise in archery. so until i know the difference between a riser and a limb i won't be posting much. as i begin by training at the nearest pro-shop i'll let everyone know how it's going. as i said, i'm here to read, study and learn from all of you, and not talk about archery at least not yet.


----------



## keith b. conner (May 1, 2007)

hey toxo, i read your thread about all the bows you have used. My name is keith b. conner and i am a new member to this site. I like what you said, as i am a firearms instructor, and i undetstand where you are coming from. now that you have me sitting on the edge of my seat, out of all the bows you mentioned, if you had to pick only one, which one my friend.


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I've been writing a series of reviews for Archery Focus on short-draw and youth (frequently the same thing) for the last couple of issues. I'm trying to get my hands on as many bows that come in a 24" draw as possible. Get yourself a subscription and you can keep up on the series as well as keep them for reference.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer with a 26" draw, pulling about 48lbs and shooting a 243 grain arrow........I'm getting speeds right at 290 fps. I couldn't be happier. :wink: 

Dee


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

SDM said:


> I shoot a 2006 Bowtech Equalizer at 26.5" draw set at 56lbs. I shoot 2215 XX78's with a 125 Magnus Snuffer SS and get 228fps out of it. I know that seems slow but man does it shoot well. *I would also like to hear about the Elite Ice SD if anyone has shot one of those. *
> 
> scott:slice:


I've got an Elite Ice, 60 lbs, 26" draw. It shoots a 304 grain arrow at 285 with peep and loop. The black powder coat finish is very nice looking with the camo limbs. Very accurate and stable, lightweight and all around great bow. My only complaint is it seems a little loud but I'm used to shooting recurves and longbows and haven't shot it side by side with anything else. If I did it again, I'd probably get the Synergy with the Ice cams.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*1) do not worry about the speed.*

Speeed is not an issue noise is. Get it quiet and put the arrow where it does some damage. That is all that counte........period!!!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*short draw length*

sometimes good things come in small packages!! I have a 26'' DL and man is it hard to get speed out of a bow.. I have owned lots of bows and the best one I have found for a short DL is the bowtech equalizer.. I''m shooting a 26"DL at 61# 307gr. arrow and I"m getting 290fps. out of it..not bad great bow!! But speed isn"t everything.. I always ask people that say there bow is shooting 300fps + why? I would rather have a Quite bow over a fast bow any day..


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Mathews Prestige*

I have a 27" draw. I have went through a few different Mathews bows and the Prestige is by far the best I have owned. It has a 6" brace hieght but it does not shoot like it. It is very forgiving. It was designed just for short draw people. The max draw available on it is 29", and the IBO rating at 29" is 322fps. It also has there new integrated grip that is machined into the riser, it is a little more narrower than most grips. It great for shooters with smaller hands. I got one back in Jan. and set it up to target shoot. My set up at 27" for target shooting is 60#, my arrow is 325gr and it is shooting 284fps. I loved it so much I got another one to hunt with. It is set at 65# arrow wieght is 331 and it is shooting 294 fps. I got rid of a Mathews Conquest 2, an Apex 7, and an LX, because the Prestige shots so much better for me.


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoyt Ultraelite*

Hi folks!! I´m a short draw archer too !!! But my UE with 1.5 spirals (26.5DL) ,XT3000 and ACE 520 (280gr) shoot 290FPS at 56lbs.
Very fast imo!!!
Best Regards


----------



## UndrCoverRednek (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm shooting an Elite Ice @ 26-inches and 60 lb with a 315 grain arrow @ 283. It's super accurate and FAST compared to an older bow that had round wheels.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

:darkbeer:I have a 27 inch draw;shooting a trykon xl,64lb,342 grain fat boy 500s,getting 285fps


----------



## Blowthru (Sep 17, 2007)

*short draw*

I shoot a 27" draw. I like to travel into thick heavy cover to hunt big whitetails. I am a small man 5'8 160. I use a Bowtech Blackhawk. Weights 2.3 pds at the riser. 348gr arrow chrono's at 260fps. I can make it shoot faster by using a lighter string material but then you have problems with creep, peep alinement, tuning problems, ect. The bow has a short ATA of 28 7/8' so packing it thru cover is a breeze. It is rated 317 IBO. Unforquately the bow isn't made anymore but the new Diamond "The rock" is kinda close. :darkbeer:


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

*SHort Draw*

I have a 26.5" draw lenght. My hoyt ultraelite with xt2000 limbs and spirals shoots 294 with a 315 grain acc. I had to back the draw weight down to 56 pounds to keep it ASA legal. I was shooting my turbo tec at 64 pounds with a 326 grain acc for IBO and that was shooting 306 FPS. I'm very happy with both bows. My turbotech with a 375 grain acc 3-39 for hunting still shoots 280 FPS.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

My 60# BowTech's with a 26" draw and 290 gr. arrows hit in the mid-high 280's. That is plenty of speed for me. And, both are delights to shoot.


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*short draw*

i have a 27 inch draw and my x-force at 60 lbs with a 325 grn arrow shoots
307 fps. so for the cold months i can knock it down to 54 and still get in the 
290s range.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*alpine*

27" draw length alpine silverado 262fps 410 grain full metal jackets, I haven't chronoed it since alpine sent me the new re designed mods. this bow loves heavy arrows, which for the areas I hunt the bald:moonraires is perfect


----------



## semostixx (Oct 25, 2007)

*short draw bow*

We recently purchased a Bowtech Equalizer for my 12 year old son. It is set on 26" DL, 45 lbs, and shooting a 318 grain arrow. He is getting 244 fps out of this setup. I have shot the bow and found it to be a little smoother than my Bowtech Allegiance. The bow does draw a little harder than his Darton Rebel it replaced, but it also kicks his arrow out 30 fps faster. The bow is quiet and he absolutely loves it. The only real downside is that the bow is pretty expensive. With the adjustable modules, he should be able to shoot the bow for at least 3 years. I can't wait till he can handle some more poundage so we can see what the bow can do.


----------



## HoytBoy3000 (Mar 7, 2003)

has anyone looked at the new katera or 82nd airborne. 315-325 grained out on 27" 70 lbs.


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

Ive looked at about every bow for my 26in. draw and 70lbs. I shoot an equalizer at 60lbs and it felt really weak in my hands. Than I looked at bows with a 70lb draw, (adult bows) and after several posts narrowed it between and elite synergy with fire cams, and the Katera. Both of these bows im told I could get near 300fps with my setup. I looked hard at the bowtechs but IMO I didnt like the feel of these bows. I like the heavier hoys personally. With the Elite you get binary cams, and a string surpressor, with the hoyt katera youll get a surpressor and z3 cams or the cam 1.5 on the katera XL. Id recommend the Katera with z3. I would have gotten an elite although there are no dealers here, and I wanted to shoot one before I got it. The Elites have a little bit of everything. Smooth, quite, and fast. This is what i was told by those who have shot or own an elite. I have shot the katera and I love that bow also. Shot free, although a little bit noiser than some of the rest, but nothing to complain about by anymeans. Since you have a 27 inch draw length, it might now be a bad idea to shoot the airbourns and see what kind of speed you achieve. I can advise you on what bows I like, but again....its said time and time over...shoot each bow and go with the one that feels best to you, and achieves the speed you want.


----------



## the-beagle (Nov 15, 2007)

I got a new Martin Firecat and I am shooting 28", 70 #, 372 gran aroow. I am getting 280 FPS. Same arrow was 270 at 27" draw.


----------



## jby1999 (Sep 25, 2006)

I was looking for this information last year and i was introduced to getting the Mathews Prestige. Well i am very very pleased with the bow. Got 70# Black/Camo version and cranked all the way down my boyer tried th bow on the scale and it hit 84# outta the box. Since ive been shooting it at 67# it wore in to 65# with stretch and had been shooting consistently for 9 months now. As for performance, minimal hand shot easy to hold and it is alot heavier than my previous bow (High Coutry TSSR) but out performs it with ease. My arrows gt5575 25,125" flex fletch vanes and montec 100's weighin in at 351grn consistant. Chrono 4x on 3 different chronos and achieved results within 1-2 fps avg spd 282, 284 being the fastest and 280.4 being the slowest. For a 26" draw bow 57# K.E. 282 fps i wouldnt complain. And i could crank the poundage up but id weight tubes for my arrows up to 400 gns at 70# would achieve 69.66 K.E. hope this helps...


----------



## john3dd (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hoyt ultratec*

I shoot a 2005 Hoyt Ultratec with spiral cam and a half ,53#, 26", shoot Blackhawk vapor 23spd arrows 24.5", G nocks,85gr PDP inserts, total wgt 265gr, spd 291fps


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I shoot a 2007 Parker Hornet 2+cam set at 65lbs,27" Arrows are 26.5" ST Axis total wgt is 390gr getting 284fps. That was when the bow was brand new since then I added a D-Loop, H&M strings I hope to be closer to 290fps


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Short Draw*

I owned and hunted with a Hoyt Vulcan 61# 27.5 draw with 410 gr arrow off a Biscuit it shot 260-261. I thought it should have been a little faster .
I now shoot a Synergy same draw with the same arrow it shoots 256 @60 #
it is smoother to draw and absolutley no hand shock , although the Vulcan with the 6" brace was a great shooter as long as you kept the "bubble" level. If not it was left or right depnding on how you torqued the bow. I think the suppressor on the Synergy may help me out .I think it should be 7-10 faster, but with a V1 @334gr it shoots 282 so @ 300 gr it should be 290'ish.


----------



## gshock300 (May 11, 2007)

got a HF X force at 27" 60lbs shooting goldtips 304grns at 312fps. absolutely love the bow... its dead in your hands... quiet.. fast and accurate to boot.


----------



## jlwdvm (Oct 3, 2005)

*X Force*

Well, I finally was able to get my x force set up with my new Deezlin string and cables (452X) and ran it through the chrono. Specs are 69#, 26" mod on the - post, 70% LO, meta peep served in, string loop, string suppressor (serving at contact point), CX Maxi arrow, limb savers in the middle of the limb. 
Weights and speeds are:
342 grains @299fps, 360 @ 291, 375 @ 288, 402 @ 279 (all with FOB for fletching). I tried a blazer fletched arrow for kicks and got 368 grains at 291FPS.


----------



## mathewskid1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have a 27.5" dl. i have a mathews dxt at 74# and i am shooting right at 300fps with 27" fat boys 500 with 120s up front.


----------



## norcalkid (Jul 6, 2007)

Having a 26" draw I to was looking for the right bow ,feel,speed,etc.. been shooting a xt for a couple years @68lbs,now added darton pro 3000,and am really liking it,doing a trade with pse dealer this week,for a x-6 x-force,looking forward to it.He says we can get to 25.5",with a d-loop should be @26".If you shoot the 3000,you wont be disapointed,speed and smooth..


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I get 272fps from my BT Equalizer. 265 grain arrow, 50lbs, 26"draw. Kisser and d-loop on the string.


----------



## tstowe3504 (Mar 13, 2008)

*short draw speed*

I am shooting an '07 mathews drenalin at 70lbs and 27" with a release. the bow shoots phenominaly well. I am using st axis and they weight in at 347.5 grains. the bow runs through the chrono at 272fps. the bow is quiet and smooth. :wink:


----------



## bowcrzy39 (Mar 17, 2008)

toxo, the man is asking about speed on short draw bows-not your opinion on how much it does not matter!respect him.thanx


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Bowtech Equalizer*

I have a new 2008 Equalizer @ 27.5 draw length 60lb max draw weight and I get 311 FPS with a 300 grain arrow and 294 FPS with my hunting arrows which are Gold Tip 3555 @ 358 grains. Bow is smooth and accurate ofcourse the Limb Driver pro has alot to do with that.


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 30, 2008)

i am 5'7" 
should i have draw length of 27"
or 
26"

if a bow shoots at 295 fps at 27"
then what would it shoots at 26" 

It's a x force ss

thanks


----------



## shootergrl (Mar 27, 2008)

I shoot a hoyt Katera, my draw is 26". We had alot of time to search for a bow for me that shot fast. I tried several bows, Equalizer, being one of them. I ended up with the Katera. I shoot a 248 gr arrow at 305, at 53lbs, hunting weight arrow was at 288. I still want an Equalizer, but it would be at 45 lbs for shooting 3-d.


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*WIfe's Bow*

My wife shoots an AR 35 SD 50#max @ 26.5 inches. 
The problem for her was proper arrow spine...thank you Easton 600's, problem solved.

AR builds the quiestest hunting bow on the planet. 

I shoot a PSE X-force 6 and an 82nd Airborne...both 60# max, both very quiet, but they almost seem noisy compared to her AR.

Her speed is 250 fps @ 45#'s, 275 grain total arrow weight and using Winners Choice Strings.

She chooses to shoot 45#'s, its very comfortable for her and the last whitetail did not comment on how fast the arrow busted his lungs.

We are looking for an Elite Fire...if you know of one or know a dealer please contact me...

Cheers

Sask Hunter


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

KyuZo said:


> i am 5'7"
> should i have draw length of 27"
> or
> 26"
> ...


Your height has nothing to do with your draw length, get your draw length measured properly at your archery shop then go from there.


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

Hi folks,

I got an Elite AIGIL some weeks ago.
IBO is 318 - 328.
My DL is 27" and the bow with 60# delivers 307 fps.
Arrow weight is 302gr.
I think 's not bad vor a SINGLE CAM bow!!


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Short draw*

I recently bought a Darton Ranger I was shooting at 26" dl which was too long for me. I now shoot 24 dl at 45 lbs that ranger is light, quiet and very fast. For the price I could not beat it. I shot about 6-7 bows before finally settling on the Darton. 
Shawn


----------



## Kevdlambert (Mar 16, 2007)

*High Country Speed Force*

I just got my HCA Speed Force set to 26" draw, 68lbs. 350 gr. arrow. I'm getting 294 fps. I just increased my draw to 26.5" but haven't shot through a chrono...and I think I'll round the draw weight out to an even 70lbs. I should break the 300 fps barrier shortly...let you know when I do.


----------



## rsdieringer (Sep 27, 2007)

2007 Fred Bear Instinct 25.5 DL with GT XT Hunter 3555 at 65#---247fps. Just switched to GT XT Hunter 5575 and now get 240fps.


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have my 70lb 82nd set at 62lbs and have the 26.5 modules on it. My draw board measures it out to 25 1/4 and you add 1 3/4 to that for a 27inch draw, so it does run a little long for the 26.5 modules. 

I recently shot three arrows three times each through a crono (gold tip 5575 with 100 grain tips) two of them have blazers and one had a fob. The one with a fob is 356.9 grains and the arrows with blazers are 356 grains. All three arrows shot 287 FPS. I have a QAD Pro HD rest tied into the down cable.


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*26.5 draw*

Mathews DXT 322grain arrow 71# @ 287 fps

Apex7 322grain arrow 62# 264fps


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Diamond black ice @58 lbs, 26" draw, 306 gr. carbon max 2 arrows, 268 fps.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Just so you know... over on our podcast www.bowcast.com we are in the process of evaluating bows... One of the owners Aneal is reviewing the Katera and the Quest and I will be reviewing the Parker Blackhawk and hopefully the Deadzone... We both have 26inch draws... 

Jason


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a AR31. With 26" draw at 63lbs I shoot a beman realtree mfx aprox total weight 375 gr . Crono was 252 fps. I get good pentration with the thin diam the beman mfx offers. If your looking for speed the pse x forces would be great bow for a short draw archer. It will be my next bow. Just try and keep as little junk off your string as possible and use a quality string. I only got string silencers and a nock. I use an anchor sight instead of a peep.


----------



## elkchsr (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been shooting a Parker Ultra Light 31 for the last 4 years and I can't say a bad thing about it. 26" dl, radial x-weave 300s, 100 gr tips comes in a shade under 260 fps


----------



## thebassmachine (Mar 4, 2007)

*My 2008 Short Draw testing.*

I drove all over the state shooting the new 08 model bows for more than three weeks here is what I have found. Every bow shot was a 27" draw length shot at 60 lbs 300 grain Gold Tip arrow. All bows were setup with the same accessories to help ensure somewhat accurate readings. F.P.S. was all tested with the same chonograph and poundage set using the same digital scale. I took all of my own equipment to each shop to try and get accurate results. All Bows set up and paper tuned very easily. Much better than bows had in previous years. I shot each bow about 15 shots. Still many of my opinions here but this is what I have thought of the new 2008 bows so far.

Diamond Marquis: Smooth draw cycle until breakover which is a little harsh. Quite and vibration free. Rated 286 FPS. All in all a nice bow but I didn't enojoy shooting it as much as the 07 black ice.

Bear Truth 2: Smooth draw cycle all the way thru. Quite and vibration free. Rated 287 FPS very nice bow and well worth the money I have no real complaints about this one except it could be a little faster.

Mathews DXT: smoothiest draw of all the 08 bows I have shot so far. Quite and vibration free. Rated 291 FPS only complaint is the grip is a little big in my hands nice shooting bow.

Bowtech 82nd airborne: Some what of a harsh draw cycle. Breaks over right at the end of the draw. A little louder than the other bows and just a touch of vibration, but that can be expected from a bow this fast. Rated 318 FPS Very fast but to long for me at 36". 

Bowtech General: Smooth draw until breakover like all bowtechs. Quite and vibration free. Excellent grip bow balances perfectly in my hand. Rated 288 FPS. Very nice bow if you like the binary Cam systems.

PSE X Force SS: Smooth draw but comes to a long valley. Bow is quite and very little vibration. Rated 296 FPS Nice bow for hunters that like to hunt out of a blind.

Hoyt Vectrix Plus: Smooth draw and vibration free. Very Quite bow almost no sound from this bow just the string noise. Rated 291 FPS nice all around bow.

Hoyt Katera: Smooth draw all the way thru rock solid back wall. Quite and vibration free. Bow grip is very nice bow balances in my hand very nicely. Very fast Rated at 303 FPS

I personally think the Katera is the nicest bow I have shot so far this year, with the Mathews Dxt coming in second. Best bow for the money is hands down the Bear truth 2. As you can see from my signature I purchased a Katera! I am not brand loyal I just bought the bow I thought was the best.


----------



## MidwestJ (Jan 1, 2007)

Good looking numbers guys (and gals) and nice reviews too. 

Hopefully this thread will stick around and people will continue to contribute to this so that others may benefit from the reviews in the future. 

Keep em comin :thumbs_up


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

I had an '06 Equalizer that was nice, but my Elite Fire is better. It smoother to draw, aims better and 1 or 2 fps faster at 32 lbs and 25 inch draw.


----------



## madhunter (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 26" draw and shoot a few different bows, I just received a Quest QS31, 70#26" draw G5 Expert II rest, G5 XR sight, G5 Meta peep shooting a Maxima 150 cut to 27", 288fps. 

I also shoot a BowTech General, 70# 26" draw same sight and rest,
Also a Allegiance same sight and rest, both shooting a Maxima 250 while the Allegiance shoots 280 the General is a few fps slower at 275fps

My two mathews bows, Outback and Switchback are the slowest of the bunch both at less than 265fps. (shooting cx100's) while I have taken 19 whitetails with the outback I am thinking I would give up this bow for a few fps.

On all bows I shoot a drop away rest, and the lightest arrow I can get away with. 

For those of you with a Mathews, I personally think they suffer with a shorter draw, please let me know what your setup is, I would like to get a bit more speed out of them.

Thanks.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Sep 12, 2006)

I also have a 26.5" draw.
Has anyone shot the Martin Moab Pro and care to comment? I saw one in the Pro shop last night and I gotta have it! I have shot the Saber and Bengal which both use the same cam and felt very comfortable with both of those. The Moab really got me excited just looking at it and they quoted me a smoking price. Now all I have to do is sell a bunch of stuff to get it!


----------



## markcich (Nov 12, 2007)

I am currently looking for a new bow. I've tried the hoyt katera this weekend. My draw length in 26.5-27 May go with 26inch with a d loop. anyway I shot my G2 with my gold tips 3555 at 58lbs and got 229 through the chron. I then shot a katera at 58lbs but it was set at 28" draw. I shot the same gold tips 3555 and got 269 throughh the chron.
That seemed slow to me since I am going to lose another 20FPS on the draw length. How did you get 303 at your draw length with the katera????
Any help would be appreciate.


----------

